# Vaio SVS15116GNB VS Dell New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition



## arunkumarsethi (Jun 24, 2012)

HI All,
 Want to buy a laptop but confused  with these two laptops.Please put some light on it.

SVS15116GN : S Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

                           VS

New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India

Sony:

Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor 2.10 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz
HDD: 750 GB (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm)
NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE 2 GB
Full HD 1920x1080 display with Anti-reflective glossy finish & IPS panel
15.5 (39.37 cms)
4 GB-1333 MT/s
Weight:2kg 
Price : 80K Incl. Tax

Here Graphics Card is on lower side 
RAM 1333MT/S  
The price is also high  

Dell

3rd Generation Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Video Card	AMD Radeon HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
Weight:2.76kg
Price : 56K Excl. Tax

No Full HD 
No Num Keys 
No Backlit 

By the above specs i like the vaio because of Full HD , Num keys and Backlit keys.

By reading previous posts here now am confused weather i should by one of these laptop or i should wait some more time for laptops that yet to come .
Please Provide Some info.

Regards
Arun


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

whats the purpose of use... overall dell beats the vio!! but vio's FHD is the icing on the cake...


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jun 24, 2012)

I use system mainly for :
- SAP Programming (So Num Key r always handy)
- Play Games both in PC and FB
- Browse whenever get time.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 24, 2012)

BTW Dell has backlit option @ .9k
Only advantage sony has is the FHD screen ....test it out(15'' 1080p vs 15'' 720p) yourself n see if it really matters to you..which depends also on your usage.
In the rest specs 15r SE wins!!! 
I dont give importance to these num key bcos i plan to plug a usb Flexible keyboard (~.3k) to my lap which is also very portable.


----------



## perplexed (Jun 24, 2012)

The biggest difference is weight here.. 

former is only 2KG and latter is 2.75 KG. 2KG with 15" and FULL HD is a definite winner.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 24, 2012)

@OP

I understand the fact that you are looking at both and hence you made the comparison but both are very different machines and do not compete with each other. 

The Vaio S15 is a higher end light and portable desktop replacement notebook with an IPS screen, whereas the 15R is a normal 15 incher mid entry level notebook. 

But as others mentioned. Get the one that matches your needs. The Vaio is expensive for a few reasons that I mentioned above.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 24, 2012)

perplexed said:


> The biggest difference is weight here..
> 
> former is only 2KG and latter is 2.75 KG. 2KG with 15" and FULL HD is a definite winner.



This difference is weight is the big reason for high price that all vaios have even though they hav weaker components.
I dont move much around with my lap ,it will mostly be on a table in my hostel room   ..so i dont care much abt weight ...If you travel more n portability is more important than performance then choose vaio for this factor.


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

looks and portability of vaio with Full HD is irresistable..but has weaker components like you have already mentioned..
If you look for performance minus Full HD ..then go for Dell..else...
you can wait on the new hp models to be released with  competitive config with Dell ans Sony...

your call


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jun 25, 2012)

According to the replays ,Looks like Dell is a good option for me n am also thinking the same, but few things am worried about is

- What if dell comes up with Full HD after few days as its available in other countries. (Shall i wait for few more days)
- What about Special Edition, r they going to stop this machine after few months (thats what Special Edition means i think)
- Dell not launched XPS models yet 

On the other hand Sony meet my every requirement except Graphic Card.

Now am really Confused 

Help Guys


----------



## perplexed (Jun 25, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> looks and portability of vaio with Full HD is irresistable..but has *weaker components* like you have already mentioned..
> If you look for performance minus Full HD ..then go for Dell..else...
> you can wait on the new hp models to be released with  competitive config with Dell ans Sony...
> 
> your call



say what ? I was planning on the VAIO model.. noooo  

In what way are Vaio components weak ? 

#sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## far (Jun 25, 2012)

perplexed said:


> say what ? I was planning on the VAIO model.. noooo
> 
> In what way are Vaio components weak ?
> 
> #sorry to hijack the thread



Hmm..I  own a VAIO ...I Know how you feel..Weaker Graphics and RAM is only 1333 ..thats what I meant..
For that price if you want to just ignore the graphics and go with the FULL HD and portability..if its what matters more to you than the graphics.. go for VAIO...


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 25, 2012)

If you are ready to shell out that amount of money on Sony Vaio, maybe go for New Inspiron 17R?


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2012)

reading is a bit difficult on a full hd 15" screeen. it is even difficult on 22" as ive seen. If you are a heavy internet surfer dont choose a 15" full hd.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi,
Sony Vaio may have a 1333MHz Ram & lower clocked GT640M LE GPU but seriously you won't feel a day & night difference using a machine with 1600Mhz & 1333Mhz Ram. Also, I believe that GT640M LE can be overclocked to perform like a full fledge GT640M GPU. Pls note that Sony Vaio is a Premium brand so its obvious that the pricing will be higher.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Hi,
> Sony Vaio may have a 1333MHz Ram & lower clocked GT640M LE GPU but seriously you won't feel a day & night difference using a machine with 1600Mhz & 1333Mhz Ram. Also, I believe that GT640M LE can be overclocked to perform like a full fledge GT640M GPU. Pls note that Sony Vaio is a Premium brand so its obvious that the pricing will be higher.



GT 640M LE is 20% downgraded version of original GT 640M. And it is a laptop not a desktop, you can't OC that much and OC is not recommended on laptops, its totally unsafe. 
If you looking for playing latest games in medium or high settings, don't expect from vaio laptops, they are not made for it. They are good for watching movies, editing and other high performing stuffs.
For gaming expects no one can beat new inspiron special editions, till now. 
Dell is also going to give option of 1080p LED screen soon in customization, so better to wait.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
Well yes nicely summed up. If your main aim is gaming, then VAIO is not the best choice 

VAIO notebooks are not meant for gamers.


----------



## perplexed (Jun 25, 2012)

^ But we can still play games on it once in a while ? In decent enough settings ? Plz don't say no.. 

Actually looks, portability and Full HD is higher priority for me actually..

Plz drop in your suggestions in the thread.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158882-new-laptop-help-thanks-advance.html

Thanks a lot..


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Well yes nicely summed up. If your main aim is gaming, then VAIO is not the best choice
> 
> VAIO notebooks are not meant for gamers.



Sorry bro, if anything hurts you.. that day i was annoyed personally too.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^@rider
All cool man . 
And this time I support you  Cuz what you said is right. VAIO notebooks are not for gamers.



perplexed said:


> ^ But we can still play games on it once in a while ? In decent enough settings ? Plz don't say no..
> 
> Actually looks, portability and Full HD is higher priority for me actually..
> 
> ...



Well of course you can play games on it. But what rider (and me too) mean is that for someone who wants to buy a laptop solely for the purpose of gaming, should look at other brands and not Sony. 

But of course you CAN play games, I mean the 640M LE is not a weak card at all. Its more powerful than most cards you were getting in this range last year.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

GT 640M LE is almost as good as previous generation Radeon HD 6750M. Okay to play new games in low settings with 1920x1080 resolution.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
Well more like 6770M as Notebookcheck expects performance to be similar to GT635M/GT555M. And GT555M was a hair better than 6770M


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Well more like 6770M as Notebookcheck expects performance to be similar to GT635M/GT555M. And GT555M was a hair better than 6770M



GT 555M use to come in pricey alienware 14x and almost same performance as HD 6770M. But both are much better than GT 640M LE. 
Class wise Rankings:
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5761/dwsdw.jpg

As I said HD 6750M and GT 640M LE are having same performance.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
Read this

_"Due to a clock speed of just 500 MHz, the gaming performance of the GeForce GT 640M LE should be about 20 percent below the 640M. This would be the *same level as the GT 635M or the GT 555M*. The performance is exceptionally good in shader-heavy DirectX 11 games and benchmarks. However, the 128-Bit memory interface can be a bottleneck if DDR3 graphics memory is used. Demanding games of 2011 like Battlefield 3 will be playable in 1366x768 and medium settings."_

NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M LE - Notebookcheck.net Tech

3DMark11 P GPU Score

AMD6770M - 1327
GT 640M LE - 1590


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Read this
> 
> _"Due to a clock speed of just 500 MHz, the gaming performance of the GeForce GT 640M LE should be about 20 percent below the 640M. This would be the *same level as the GT 635M or the GT 555M*. The performance is exceptionally good in shader-heavy DirectX 11 games and benchmarks. However, the 128-Bit memory interface can be a bottleneck if DDR3 graphics memory is used. Demanding games of 2011 like Battlefield 3 will be playable in 1366x768 and medium settings."_
> ...



I know man, it has been written before launch with rumors and all, see in writing they use would be or will not is or has. Also they have written:
Watch out: Following rumors, there will also be a Fermi-based version (96 shaders, 762 MHz, DDR3/GDDR5, similar to 550M/555M) with a probably higher power consumption than the Kepler variant.

Battlefield is playable in 1366x768 with medium settings and performance would not that great if he will play in native resolution that is 1920x1080.

That list has been updated properly, and more trustful.

In 3D mark site benchmarks all are almost same. But spec wise 6770M is the best. (that list in according to it)

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/5701/ssscxw.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
Well yeah so the 640M LE isn't bad at all.  And not to mention it can also be overclocked quite nicely on the S15. 

I'll get some numbers of the 640M LE overclocked in the S15 soon.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Though it is a 2012 model but comes in stand with 2011 models. It is okay but playing in 1920x1080 resolution comes out to be in low settings as I said. And doing OC in laptop is dangerous like doing coitus without protection.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Though it is a 2012 model but comes in stand with 2011 models. It is okay but playing in 1920x1080 resolution comes out to be in low settings as I said. And doing OC in laptop is dangerous like doing coitus without protection.



Yes but remember its a thin and light ultra portable 15 incher and not a gaming/mainstream 15 incher 
And not to mention the difference in screen quality vs other mainstream 15 inch notebooks and the IPS on the S15 is MUCH larger than the difference in Gaming performance. 

And well about the OC, of course you can't OC a LOT but slight overclocking is harmless on most machines ( I am talking specifically about OC on Vaio notebooks)

Still, for gaming get the Inspiron 15R SE with AMD7730m ! Much cheaper and better gaming performance. 

Where is HP this year btw ? Last year DV6 lineup was great for gamers in a budget. Wonder what they will come up with this year. 

Any info Mr.Rider ?


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes but remember its a thin and light ultra portable 15 incher and not a gaming/mainstream 15 incher
> 
> And well about the OC, of course you can't OC a LOT but slight overclocking is harmless on most machines ( I am talking specifically about OC on Vaio notebooks)



I've sapphire trixx software that can OC very much. But I don't use it satisfied with HD 6770M performance in 1366x768 resolution games with Directx11 and medium settings.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
I edited my previous post so kindly reply to that as well . About what HP is gonna offer. Even though I am not much of a fan of HP, I do like their Envy line. The Envy 15 in fact has same screen as the Vaio S15. ( Very same LG IPS panel on both) but with better GPU but is slightly more heavy. The 2011 Envy 15 is available in India I believe but no IPS FHD screen for India


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> I edited my previous post so kindly reply to that as well . About what HP is gonna offer. Even though I am not much of a fan of HP, I do like their Envy line. The Envy 15 in fact has same screen as the Vaio S15. ( Very same LG IPS panel on both) but with better GPU but is slightly more heavy. The 2011 Envy 15 is available in India I believe but no IPS FHD screen for India



hp india launched first ivy bridge laptop dv6-7012tx in india very early witn GT 630M. Now they are updating new ivy bridges with 35W power consumption and GT 650M soon like they launched in US.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

GT650M 

Price ?


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, check hp usa website there are two option GT 630M and GT 650M. 

Expected 70k. There will be 1080p model also.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't expect features like backlit keyboard & fhd display from hp(India).


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Don't expect features like backlit keyboard & fhd display from hp(India).



This year we can expect, last year there was one core-i5 model with 1080p anti-glare screen model, costing around 50k.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jun 25, 2012)

What about the heat problem in HP laptops . R they solved in new one.

My first laptop was HP and after that i brought a HP DV4 laptop for my friend we both have same heat problem .


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2012)

If your budget allows then get the Sony one, its a very good laptop.


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

good to tell you that heating issue has been fixed by hp by an innovative coolsense technology, by which temp of the laptop remain under 75*C in high performance gaming in my sandy bridge laptop. Also the ivy bridge processors are cool hardly gets above 70*C.

Vaio is nice, but don't expect high performance gaming with it.


----------



## arunkumarsethi (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All 
Thanks for the valuable suggestions, i think vaio is the good option for me as per my requirement(Coz as i said am a programmer and backlit n numkeys r always handdy ). Am planning to wait few more days, if HP shows up with some thing good ones as the heating problem is already solved . Otherwise i will go for Vaio . 

I like Dell too but the backlit options r available in customizing option so i have to buy it online. As am buying it through Bajaj Finance option i can buy it from any retail only (Like -Pai International,-Girias,-Ezone). So can't go for online shopping .

Few days back i talked with Pai International guy in Bangalore about Vaio, he told he can get me the laptop in 1 day if i give some 2k advance as its a costly laptop. And if i opt for finance then i have to pay 30k down payment and rest in 12 months EMI with 7% interest which is fine with me.


----------

